# Why did the ducks cross the road?....



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Normally this kind of story is not really something that may be of interest to you dear CMF readers ....of interesting life stories (or not).

Remembering the tragic incident outside of Montreal last year? where a brain dead driver saw some ducks crossing the road ahead, slammed on the brakes
and stopped dead in the middle of a 4 lane express highway to help mama duck and her babies across.

She was very careless and a motorcyclist and his daughter ended up rear ending her with tragic results. She was convicted of dangerous driving later and
given a short prison sentence as a reward for her good deed..unfortunate as that may be.


*Now here is a story of the way it SHOULD BE DONE*...the safe way and a for free fare from nice cab driver.



> He says in the release that he put on his warning lights and pulled over.
> "I jumped out of my cab and I motioned for the oncoming traffic to pull over so I could get the animals to safety. The ducks had nowhere to go in the construction confusion so I decided to scoop them up and put them in my cab. Several drivers got out of their cars and signalled everyone to stop.
> 
> Other drivers *used baby carriers to hold the ducklings and put them gently into my cab with their mama*."


And so... with a quack-quack here and a quack-quack there..all the little duck got to cross the road in safety. 

Nice story..warms your heart to know, that there are people out there that still care.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-ducklings-get-ride-to-safety-from-cab-driver-1.3111713


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

A smart cab driver and from Calgary ... nice to hear a good ending to this scene.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

carverman said:


> Nice story..warms your heart to know, that there are people out there that still care.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-ducklings-get-ride-to-safety-from-cab-driver-1.3111713


Nice, reminded me of this other heart-warming-duckling-related story 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=846_1332990283


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Put on the warning lights and pull over to the side of the road, is great if there is somewhere to pull over onto safely.

The other day, a car stopped on the inside lane of a busy 4 lane road to avoid hitting a big goose standing in the middle of the lane.

Everyone slowed down and stopped behind him including myself, but cars were roaring by on the right hand side.

As I sat behind the car, I worried about someone piling into us and was thinking about what I would do...........stop in the middle of the road or run over the goose.

Sorry about your luck goose.............but after the vilification of the Quebec driver and the reciting of the law by authorities............the goose loses.

Great for the taxi driver, but had an accident occurred because of his actions..........he would be vilified in the news right now..........not being praised.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> Nice, reminded me of this other heart-warming-duckling-related story
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=846_1332990283


Great story thanks for sharing.

I'm sure Providence had something to do with this, as her brood were scared to jump until he was underneath, ready to catch them and
then they did jump in blind faith that he was a good catcher.

Must have played baseball as he would have to have good eye to hand co-ordination to catch each one without having them bounce out of his hand.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The other day, a car stopped on the inside lane of a busy 4 lane road to avoid hitting a big goose standing in the middle of the lane.
> 
> Everyone slowed down and stopped behind him including myself, but cars were roaring by on the right hand side.
> 
> ...


Sure, but this story ended on a positive note...no need to be negative about it..Sags..what if?

Accidents can wait to happen because more than one person is careless behind the wheel.
What if you are crossing the street and get mowed down by a drunk driver?
What if you stop at a traffic light and get rear ended by a driver not paying attention or drunk..
What if..what if..what if?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

carverman said:


> Sure, but this story ended on a positive note...no need to be negative about it..Sags..what if?


As long as it's done in a safe manner by not putting other motorists in danger, sure you can save them. As we've seen, not all drivers can access the increased danger properly and might not even take a second to think about it. If I'm on a busy roadway, especially one that is high speed with lots of traffic, and there is wildlife on it .... well, sorry but ducks numbers just came up and its tattooed to my bumper.


----------

